# Xorg, Intel Driver and Black Screen



## xFree (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello, guys. This is my first post here and I hope I will present it in the right way...

Before posting here I first read this http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4224

I followed this guide -> https://wiki.freebsd.org/Intel_GPU

I put 

```
WITH_NEW_XORG=true
WITH_KMS=true
```
 in /etc/make.conf and all these packages

```
dri2proto
    glproto
    libdrm
    xf86-video-intel
    mesa
```
are up to date.

When I was ready with everything I ran `Xorg -configure` (without any errors). Then:
`# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro` -> works as expected as root and as user.
`# startx` -> works as expected

Then `# cp  xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf` but after running `startxfce4` (I tried with Gnome2, the same) I have a black screen and only Ctrl + Alt + Del works (nothing else).

Xorg.0.log -> http://pastebin.com/i2ache7w
xorg.conf -> http://pastebin.com/Phr7N6v5
`pciconf` -> http://pastebin.com/XSzLgASu

Do you have any ideas how I can fix that?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Juanitou (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi!

I guess you have already found it, but you have an error in line 276 of the Xorg log. No time to search for a solution, though, even if I think it has something to do with compositing. Maybe you should disable it in Xfce?

Hope it helps!


----------



## xFree (Apr 24, 2013)

If I know how to fix it I wouldn't ask


----------



## xFree (Apr 25, 2013)

I managed to fix some of the errors in the Xorg.0.log file and now I am able to load the WM but I have problem with the colors (small squares with different colors) and I barely can see anything.

After 5-6 minutes of work everything starts to look normal but if I press Ctrl+Alt + (F1-8) I lose the mouse and keyboard and everything freezes (only Ctl+Alt+Del works).

I found the same problem reported here:

http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/i915-Detected-a-hung-GPU-disabling-acceleration-td5779137.html

Now the only error which I have in the Xorg.0.log file is:

```
(EE) intel(0): Detected a hung GPU, disabling acceleration.
```


----------



## mgaribaldi (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi, same problem here.  To discard dependency problems, I have done a fresh install and then installed X.Org with:


```
WITH_NEW_XORG=true
WITH_KMS=true
```

with no change.


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jul 25, 2013)

mgaribaldi said:
			
		

> Hi, same problem here.  To discard dependency problems, I have done a fresh install and then installed Xorg with:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



To activate the Intel KMS X.Org driver, you need to recompile X.Org in ports after editing your /etc/make.conf. The xorg-server with Intel KMS driver now is version 1.12.4 in port.


----------

